# FYI - nice dash board products for Z31 on Ebay



## ddigital99 (May 3, 2005)

1 hour + left

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7983299383&category=40017

a few more dash things

http://search.ebay.com/300zx-dash_W0QQsojsZ1QQfromZR40

did catch my eye.


----------

